# écran noir sur imac G4 suite à son ouverture



## quark67 (15 Octobre 2004)

Mon imac G4 a des kernels panic à répétition. La carte vidéo est en cause d'après les logs. D'ailleurs l'Apple Hardware Test confirme une erreur "disp/13/2".
Sur les forums de discussion du site d'Apple, rubrique imac G4, quelqu'un a proposé la solution suivante qui a marché pour lui :


> RE: Frequent 10.2.8 kernel panics / Video RAM
> ( msg # 2.: Posted Sep 23, 04 10:45 am )*
> 
> Richard P B
> ...



J'ai fait pareil : ouverture de l'imac hier soir, sortie des barettes mémoire et de la pile.
Ce soir, j'ai remis les éléments en place, en ayant pris soin de remettre de la pâte thermique à l'interface entre la demi-sphère et le conduit thermique de la carte mère, comme indiqué dans le manuel pour techniciens Apple, trouvé sur le net (ben oui, c'est illégal, et alors? ça existe des voitures vendues sans manuel de dépannage???).
J'ai allumé ensuite l'imac.
Le voyant blanc de mise sous tension s'allume. Le dong de démarrage s'entend (signe de carte-mère ok il me semble).
J'entend aussi la mise sous tension du graveur DVD interne. Et mon switch éthernet constate qu'il y a quelque chose au bout du cable éthernet car le voyant correspondant s'allume.
Par contre :
-clavier et souris semblent pas sous tension (la souris optique Apple ne s'allume pas, sauf si elle est branchée directement sur le mac, le bouton d'ouverture du graveur n'agit pas)
- et surtout : mon écran LCD reste noir .
Qu'ai-je oublié?
Qu'ai-je cassé? (à part un bout de plastique tenant la pile en place, mais la pile semble tenir en place sans ce bout de plastique de camelote).
Pouvez-vous m'aider? (au pire, de toutes manière la carte-mère était destinée à aller en réparation en raison de ces kernels panics à répétition - j'ai fait 36 milliards de tests : démarrer sous système 9, démarrer sur un système neuf installé sur disque firewire, virer la barette mémoire supplémentaire, et j'ai pas de modem USB).

Je suis là sur un vieux powermac cadencé à 180 MHz, aussi je n'ai pas eu le courage de faire plus de recherche (c'est d'une lenteur, pourtant c'est mon ancien mac utilisé pendant 4 ans!), en espérant que des personnes au mac valide pourront m'aider.


----------



## kitetrip (16 Octobre 2004)

Oulala, ça sent très mauvais ton affaire... Perso, je n'ai aucun conseil à te donner, sinon, celui d'attendre la réparation.

PS : Et si les Kernal Panic venaient de Jaguar ??


----------



## quark67 (16 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Oulala, ça sent très mauvais ton affaire... Perso, je n'ai aucun conseil à te donner, sinon, celui d'attendre la réparation.
> 
> PS : Et si les Kernal Panic venaient de Jaguar ??



(...)

Bon, pour en revenir à ta question : je suis (j'étais, car là je suis sous Mac OS 9 avec 180 MHz) sous Panther. J'ai aussi essayé sous jaguar via un disque firewire.

(...)

(Edit : j'ai viré une partie du message, car après avoir refait la manip, excepté le reset du PMU, mon mac vient de redémarrer et l'écran s'allume correctement. Reste à vérifier si cela corrige mes kernels panics).


----------



## quark67 (16 Octobre 2004)

On peut au moins constater que le nettoyage à l'aspirateur de l'intérieur de l'imac l'a rendu plus silencieux. C'est bon à prendre .


----------



## nicogala (16 Octobre 2004)

Ah, c'est cool si ça s'arrange pour toi  ... mais alors, il y avait bcp de poussière ?


----------



## quark67 (16 Octobre 2004)

Oui, c'est impressionnant... Je n'ose imaginer ce qu'il pourrait y avoir comme poussière dans mon powermac à 180 MHz. Un sujet avec des photos pour le bar, ça .
Je modère toutefois mon enthousiasme sur la diminution du bruit du ventilo qui ne semble pas avoir baissé tant que ça.


----------

